# VI Prestige Silver Questions



## annettewink (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with this program? I own 210 point thru VI and wondered if this was a good idea. I have read the sales pitch, but there is no specific info given.

Thanks~ Annette


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Did you read my primer on VI?*

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/vacation_internationale_VTS_program_information.html

I can't see any advantage to the lower levels of this plan. The Platinum level makes sense if you can get there affordably.

The silver level gives you 10 free points per year, worth $70.80, and a few 10% discounts on DEO trades and deposits, just no worth as much as I think it would cost imho,

Greg



annettewink said:


> Has anyone had experience with this program? I own 210 point thru VI and wondered if this was a good idea. I have read the sales pitch, but there is no specific info given.
> 
> Thanks~ Annette


----------



## annettewink (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the info Greg. I did look at the primer & agree that it doesn't look like a good idea. A friend of mine is in Palm Springs right now & they are trying to sign her up. I did find some reviews thru a google search, none of which was positive.

Thanks again!
Annette


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 28, 2011)

*Platinum*

We are fortunate to be at the Platinum level and it has lots of worthwhile benefits.  Fortunately we are long time VI owners so were able to become Platinum without spending a fortune.

The Silver benefits are more limited. Developer price vs secondary market probably don't make it worthwhile.

It's sort of like my Shell Vactions Club ownership.  I have more than enough points to be Elite which has some nifty benefits like no transaction fees.  However, I'm not Elite because I bought 2/3 of my points on the secondary market.  So...every time I pay a fee, I just remember how much I saved and figure I came out ahead.


----------

